

Kevin Rose, Digg Founder, Throws Raccoon - cpursley
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2013/07/24/security-video-captures-digg-founder-tossing-raccoon-at-sf-home/

======
deadfall
When raccoons tried getting on our back porch, Mama just chased them off with
a broom.

